# Partial update



## Dokid (Sep 19, 2012)

Since..everyone kinda left my other thread alone. 

I finally got the muzzle and lower jar in!

This is what I have so far:

[video=youtube;rWzjOANax54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWzjOANax54&amp;list=HL1348102865&amp;feature=mh_l  olz[/video]

If you guys have any critiques for me or what I could do to make it better then please tell me. This is also an in progress video. I still need to round out the cheeks a bit more and make the muzzle to forehead a bit flatter since it's going to be a ferret.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh Doki, that's coming along nicely I think!! I love your sketch at the beginning as well. Glad to see it's becoming a reality for ya.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 20, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Oh Doki, that's coming along nicely I think!! I love your sketch at the beginning as well. Glad to see it's becoming a reality for ya.



The sketch actually helped me out quite a bit! But I'm hoping that everything will go smoothly and that I won't mess up once it comes to furring.

also I took another video of some new things I added such as ears and eyes and more foaming.

[video=youtube;ybz35xaxxNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybz35xaxxNc[/video]

Ignore the talking if there is any...youtube is taking a bit to change the audio to just music instead.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 21, 2012)

Sooo this is my last video that I'm going to be posting here for people to see and if anyone would like to add any more critique type things.

Basically by next week this will be furred, have eyes, and will no longer be toothless!

[video=youtube;xdmr_ixJi5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdmr_ixJi5Q[/video]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 21, 2012)

I like the nose. It looks a bit bigger than usual ones and feels more "ferret-like" to me.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 21, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> I like the nose. It looks a bit bigger than usual ones and feels more "ferret-like" to me.



Yeah the nose definitely needed to be much larger. Since ferrets and otters have that big wide nose and round jowls. Also I ended up making the ears much much smaller as Designosuar gave me a wonderful critique and showed how ferret ears should be much smaller.

thankfully the head looks less like a mouse now hahaha


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 21, 2012)

Remember to take your sweet sweet time with it.  Sometimes you just have to sit and stare at it from multiple angles to get the image in your head right.  Lookin good so far!  Remember you can always add layers of foam and round it out for the cheeks and muzzle and whatnot


----------



## Dokid (Sep 22, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Remember to take your sweet sweet time with it.  Sometimes you just have to sit and stare at it from multiple angles to get the image in your head right.  Lookin good so far!  Remember you can always add layers of foam and round it out for the cheeks and muzzle and whatnot



But so far I'm really happy with the muzzle. I've spent most of my three days (since I didn't want to add anymore) just staring at it and making sure that it's all set.

the only thing that I'm worried about is the eyes. I know that they're important and will make or break a costume on whether or not it'll look good or just weird.


----------



## IppikiKuroNeko (Sep 22, 2012)

Your head looks really nice so far. The only thing I noticed in the video is that your lower jaw seems to be a little off center.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 22, 2012)

IppikiKuroNeko said:


> Your head looks really nice so far. The only thing I noticed in the video is that your lower jaw seems to be a little off center.



Yeah haha it's been such a pain trying to fix that. No matter how many times I rip off the lower jaw and re-attach it it won't straighten out.

But alas try, try, and try again


----------



## IppikiKuroNeko (Sep 22, 2012)

Haha I know how much of a pain that can be as I still dont have my lower jaw attached either.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 24, 2012)

kasdkjlawdkjlaw Just checking in to say 
*Do not use masking tape on WHITE foam

*
I did this and half of it came off....The green is fine though. Sigh... back to re foaming it a bit more.


----------



## IppikiKuroNeko (Sep 24, 2012)

Never tried masking tape but I used duct tape on my head which is all white foam and it was such a pain to get off and did pull off some of the foam so beware. Ive heard people say that you can wrap the head in plastic wrap and then tape it so you dont have to worry about ripping the foam off with the tape.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 24, 2012)

IppikiKuroNeko said:


> Never tried masking tape but I used duct tape on my head which is all white foam and it was such a pain to get off and did pull off some of the foam so beware. Ive heard people say that you can wrap the head in plastic wrap and then tape it so you dont have to worry about ripping the foam off with the tape.



Well now instead I'm doing a pain stakingly slow method of taking some fleece and pinning it then cutting it to the size of the area...I have so much of it that I'm not worried about running out. (that and it's some flower pattern that I got at walmart)


----------

